# CPU-Kühler und blockierte RAM-Slots



## Hypertrax99 (3. September 2016)

*CPU-Kühler und blockierte RAM-Slots*

Hallo,

da mein System nun 6 Jahre alt ist möchte ich mal wieder paar Teile tauschen, habe aber gelesen, dass es im Bezug auf die CPU-Kühler ein wenig eng bei den Ram-Slots werden kann.

bisher geplant:

Mainboard: MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170

CPU: Intel® Core i7-6700K

RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Kit (HX421C14FBK2/16FBK2/16), wollte eigentlich gleich *4x8GB* einbauen, aber...

Kühler: ???


Egal welchen ich mir ansehe, irgendwo schreibt immer jemand, es sei 1 Ram-Slot blockiert. Man kann das leider vorher nicht überprüfen. Die Frage ist zudem, was heißt blockiert in ihren Augen? 

Bei meinem alten Board hatte ich schon das Problem mit den Ram-Slots, wo mein Lüfter vom Kühler über dem ersten Slot sitzt, aber noch 1 mm Luft zwischen Ram und Lüfter ist. Das ist 6 Jahre alt!!! und die haben nix dazu gelernt die Hersteller?? WTF 
Können die nichtmal die Kühler ein paar mm kürzer machen den Ram mehr Luft verschaffen? Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. :/

Der Kühler "be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1" wäre schön gewesen, passt aber mit der Höhe nicht in mein Tower -.-
Derzeit im Auge habe ich den "*be quiet! Dark Rock 3*", aber auch da schreiben welche das es Probleme mit dem Ram gibt.


*Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit diesen Komponenten, hat sie vielleicht selber?
Oder will mir einer gleich was Ausreden, weil es scheiße ist?* 

Also ich will schon nen großen Kühler, weil ich es eher *leise* haben möchte und große Lüfter schön langsam laufen können. Die maximale Höhe des Kühlkörpers sollte wohl die *160mm* nicht übersteigen, sonst geht meine Seitenwand nicht mehr zu.

Mein alter Kühler soll laut Hersteller zwar auch für den Sockel geeignet sein "*Scythe Yasya  SCYS-1000*", aber der ist 6 Jahre alt und ich bin mir mit der Halterung für den Intel® Core i7-6700K unsicher, weil ich da auch schon komische Sachen gehört habe.


Würde mich über Antworten freuen und zähle auf Eure Erfahrungen 
Danke schonmal fürs Durchlesen...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## coolbit (3. September 2016)

Servus, 

zufällig habe ich das gleiche Mainboard/RAM  .
Das Problem liegt darin, dass ein grosser Kühler über die RAM-Bänke ragt. Ich habe den EKL Olymp als Kühler, er überdeckt die Slots fast vollständig (inkl. Lüfter) Das ist idR. kein Problem, die Ramriegel haben noch genug Luft und stossen nicht an den Kühler, solange keine übermäßig grossen Kühlkörper angeklebt wurden. Das eigentliche Problem entsteht dann, wenn der RAM gewechselt/aufgerüstet werden soll, dann müsste man zuerst den CPU-Kühler ausbauen. 
Als RAM hab ich den Kingston Hyper Fury X 2666 , der passt da bequem drunter. 
Wenn Du einen grossen Towerkühler willst, wirst du mMn. immer das Problem haben, dass die Ram-Slots zumindest teilweise verdeck sind. Die Slots liegen nun mal standardmäßig rechts neben der CPU (zumindest hab ich auf die schnelle nix gegenteiliges entdeckt). Der Kinston RAM ist jetzt 3,4 cm hoch, und es sind noch etwa 10mm Platz zum Kühler, das sollte mal als Anhaltspunkt gelten.

Gruß coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da mein System nun 6 Jahre alt ist möchte ich mal wieder paar Teile tauschen, habe aber gelesen, dass es im Bezug auf die CPU-Kühler ein wenig eng bei den Ram-Slots werden kann.
> 
> ...


 wie meinst du das jetzt? Speziell bei DEM Board, oder ganz allgemein? An sich sind die Abstände Sockel => RAM genormt, und es gibt nen Haufen Kühler, die extra so gebaut sind, dass sie nicht über den ersten Slot hinausragen. Durch die Heatpipes wird quasi der Arsch des Kühlers nach hinten gestreckt, so wie hier zB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kannst du sehr gut sehen, dass zB der rechte Kühler, wenn du Dir den auf die CPU montiert vorstellst und rechts das RAM käme, weit weg von den Slots ist und es selbst dann, wenn du rechts an den Kühler den Lüfter montierst, genug Raum da ist.

Außerdem kannst du - FALLS der Kühler erst inkl. Lüfter ein Problem ist, den Lüfter auch links montieren und die Luft durch den Kühler durchsaugen lassen.

UND es gibt Kühler, die zwar über die Slots ragen, aber "aufgebockt" sind, so dass ein RAM-Riegel drunterpasst - da sind dann höchstens die Riegel ein Problem, die hohe Kühlrippen haben - die sind btw. rein dekorativ und bringen für die Leistung nichts. 


Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Wie hoch darf ein Kühler sein? Beim Thermalright Macho HR-02 zB weiß ich, dass der so ein "Arsch nach hinten"-Design hat     und der ist auch für Übertakten ein guter Kühler. Siehe hier Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Bild Nr.5, da siehst du eine Seitenansicht. Der wäre 162mm hoch.



Und so oder so: wozu denn überhaupt 32GB? Machst du was ganz spezielles, wo das wichtig ist? Für normale Anwendungen, Photo/Video im Hobbybereich und Games sind 16GB mehr als genug


----------



## Hypertrax99 (4. September 2016)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten

Da ich jetzt schon das Problem hatte, dass der RAM verdeckt ist und mir die 8GB irgendwann zu wenig wurden, war es nervig den zu erweitern, wegen dem Kühler. Deswegen will ich nun direkt gleich 4x8GB einbauen. Das sollte für die nächsten Jahre ausreichen. Es schreiben halt einige Leute, dass die Slots blockiert sind, sagen aber nicht direkt ob man garkein Ram rein bekommt oder ob er nur überdeckt ist. Überdeckt ist zwar doof, aber erträglich.

Gehäuse habe ich folgendes: "Enermax Pandora CA-3030"...aus der Steinzeit ^^
Der Kühlkörper ist nicht das Problem beim Ram, in der Regel immer der Lüfter. Aber saugend ist nicht so der Bringer.
Mein jetziger Kühler ist der *Scythe Yasya  SCYS-1000* mit einer Höhe von 159mm. Ein wenig Luft ist noch, denke die 162mm wären das Maximum. Ich gehe mal von aus, dass die Höhe von Mainboard mit eingebautem CPU bei gleicher "Klasse" immer gleich ist? (_derzeit verbaut: Asus P7P55D mit Intel® Core™ i7-870 Prozessor_).

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B ist schon nicht schlecht, aber nen dickes Ding . Da muss ich erstmal schauen ob der untere Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand noch passt, wobei es wohl auch ohne den gehen würde. Der Lüfter bei dem Kühler ist aber auch überdimensioniert. Die Rippen sind vermutlich nur 120mm 

32GB deswegen, weil der PC wieder nen paar Jahre so bleiben soll. Damals hieß es auch 8GB reichen und paar Jahre später stand ich da. Selbst Spiele wo 8GB für Maximum angegeben wurden, hat es teilweise bei längerer Laufzeit wegen Speichermangel versagt. Deswegen 32GB rein und fertig, bevor ich wieder den halben PC zerlegen muss, nur um den Speicher rein zu bekommen. Wer weiß schon, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B ist schon nicht schlecht, aber nen dickes Ding . Da muss ich erstmal schauen ob der untere Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand noch passt, wobei es wohl auch ohne den gehen würde. Der Lüfter bei dem Kühler ist aber auch überdimensioniert. Die Rippen sind vermutlich nur 120mm


 also, vorne und hinten im Gehäuse je ein Lüfter reicht an sich völlig. Und beim Macho wäre es eben wohl so, dass der Lüfter noch nicht mit dem RAM im Konflikt kommt, weil der Kühlkörper eben nach hinten "gestreckt" wird. 


Hier sind noch andere, die maximal 160mm hoch sind und die auch den nach hinten versetzten Kühler bieten:


Cooler Master Hyper 612 V2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => die kleinere Version des Macho HR-02
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Black Edition Rev. C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zwar nicht mit der besagten Kühlerform, aber der Kühler ist recht schmal, so dass der inkl. Lüfter auch nicht zu "breit" sein sollte




> 32GB deswegen, weil der PC wieder nen paar Jahre so bleiben soll. Damals hieß es auch 8GB reichen und paar Jahre später stand ich da. Selbst Spiele wo 8GB für Maximum angegeben wurden, hat es teilweise bei längerer Laufzeit wegen Speichermangel versagt. Deswegen 32GB rein und fertig, bevor ich wieder den halben PC zerlegen muss, nur um den Speicher rein zu bekommen. Wer weiß schon, was die Zukunft bringt.
> [/FONT]


 Seitenteil auf, RAM in die Hand, Flossen rein, RAM rein, Seitenteil zu - wo muss man da denn den halben PC zerlegen? ^^ RAM ist doch das bei weitem einfachste, was man bei einem PC überhaupt aufrüsten kann.  



und wenn es mit dem Gehäuse vlt Probleme gibt, würde ich echt viel eher ein neues Gehäuse holen und "nur" 16GB RAM.   An sich reichen selbst heute noch 8GB locker - Windows machst das RAM nur gerne FAST voll, vlt entsteht dann der falsche Eindruck, dass die 8GB gerade so noch ausreichen. Bei welchen Spielen willst du denn Probleme gehabt haben? ^^ oder hast du vlt nebenbei noch andere Programme auf?


----------



## svd (4. September 2016)

Falls der echt noch auf den Sockel passt, wäre es mir eigentlich zu schade, den "Yasya" auszutauschen, der ist noch immer gut.

Aber er hat doch die typische Scythe-Klammerhalterung. Auch bei mir ("Mugen 4"), liegt der Lüfter sehr knapp beim Arbeitsspeicher.
Weil sich die Klammer aber nach oben verschieben lässt, und ich beim RAM-Kauf gezielt niedrige ausgesucht hatte, geht sich die Geschichte knapp, aber doch, aus.

Vlt. reicht ja einfach RAM ohne übertriebene Kühlkörper?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Also, der Yasya war zumindest gegen Ende seiner Marktpräsenz auch für den Sockel 1155 geeignet, und der ist nicht anders als der 1150 und 1151, wenn es um die rein mechanische Passform geht. Falls keine passende Halterung mehr da ist, könnte man sich an Scythe wenden. Ich weiß nicht, wie das heute ist, aber vor ein paar Jahren haben die auf freundliche Nachfrage auch mal Halterungen kostenlos zugesendet.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (4. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Seitenteil auf, RAM in die Hand, Flossen rein,  RAM rein, Seitenteil zu - wo muss man da denn den halben PC zerlegen? ^^  RAM ist doch das bei weitem einfachste, was man bei einem PC überhaupt  aufrüsten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Früher war das vielleicht mal so, als man noch die Standardkühler benutzt hat 
Aber  mit solchen fetten Kühlern ist das nicht mehr machbar. Erstmal sitzt  die Grafikkarte derzeit so knapp am Kühlkörper, dass es beim lösen der  Klammern für den Lüfter durchaus Schäden geben könnte, weil die recht  straff sind. Dann ist ja noch der RAM im weg, ein kurzer Ruck oder  Abrutscher und ich hab den Ram-Slot gleich mal mit zerlegt. Das war  schon ne Kunst mit 4 belegten Slots den Lüfter wieder ran zu kriegen. 3  Ram Slots kommt man ran, beim 4ten eben nicht ohne weiteres.




Herbboy schrieb:


> und  wenn es mit dem Gehäuse vlt Probleme gibt, würde ich echt viel eher ein  neues Gehäuse holen und "nur" 16GB RAM.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Gehäuse ist wohl das kleinste Problem, da es ja am Mainboard liegt 
Nur die Kühlerhöhe wäre ein Gehäuseproblem.

Und  zu den Spielen, XCom 2 war z.B. das perfekte Beispiel. Nach längerer  Spielzeit waren die 8GB voll. Scheinbar entfernt das Spiel bei  Mapwechseln die alten Daten nicht. Wird immer mehr und mehr bis der  Speicherfehler kommt und Windows die Auslastung bei 100% anzeigt. Klar  hat man diverse kleiner Programme im Hintergrund laufen, hat aber jeder.  Wie auch immer, ich mach 32GB rein. Ist ja mein Geld 





svd schrieb:


> Falls der echt noch auf den Sockel passt, wäre es mir eigentlich zu schade, den "Yasya" auszutauschen, der ist noch immer gut.
> 
> Aber er hat doch die typische Scythe-Klammerhalterung. Auch bei mir ("Mugen 4"), liegt der Lüfter sehr knapp beim Arbeitsspeicher.
> Weil sich die Klammer aber nach oben verschieben lässt, und ich beim RAM-Kauf gezielt niedrige ausgesucht hatte, geht sich die Geschichte knapp, aber doch, aus.
> ...


Wie gesagt, der Ram geht ja beim alten Board rein, mit 1mm Lücke zwischen dem Lüfter, nur nachträglich bekommt man den 4ten nicht rein, ohne paar Sachen auszubauen. Da der neue Speicher dann der gleiche Hersteller ist, sollte die Größe identisch sein. Der alte Lüfter geht dann aber weg. Das alte Mainboard mit CPU+Lüfter+Ram bekommt dann nen Kumpel, dem reicht das aus.
Deswegen brauch ich dann eh nen neuen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Früher war das vielleicht mal so, als man noch die Standardkühler benutzt hat
> Aber  mit solchen fetten Kühlern ist das nicht mehr machbar. Erstmal sitzt  die Grafikkarte derzeit so knapp am Kühlkörper, dass es beim lösen der  Klammern für den Lüfter durchaus Schäden geben könnte, weil die recht  straff sind. Dann ist ja noch der RAM im weg, ein kurzer Ruck oder  Abrutscher und ich hab den Ram-Slot gleich mal mit zerlegt. Das war  schon ne Kunst mit 4 belegten Slots den Lüfter wieder ran zu kriegen. 3  Ram Slots kommt man ran, beim 4ten eben nicht ohne weiteres.


 WENN das bei einem Kühler so ist, dass der über die Slots ragt, dann kann das passieren - aber ich hab ja extra welche genannt, mit denen das nicht der Fall sein sollte. Mit einem Kühler wie dem Macho HR-02, der eben selbst inkl. Lüfter nicht über den ersten RAM-Slot geht, liegen die RAM-Slots logischerweise frei - da kann also der Kühler nicht stören. Da kannst du also mega einfach dann RAM nachrüsten. 

und selbst wenn du einen Kühler hast, der die Slots überlagert: der wird ja allerhöchstens die zwei ersten RAM-Slots verdecken - dann tust du halt dort die ersten zwei Riegel rein, und wenn du aufrüstest, kannst du die freiliegenden beiden Slots nutzen - ist also dann auch kein Problem.




> Das Gehäuse ist wohl das kleinste Problem, da es ja am Mainboard liegt
> Nur die Kühlerhöhe wäre ein Gehäuseproblem.


 ja eben - ich sag ja nur, dass ich EHER Gehäuse und "nur" 16GB nehmen würde als 32GB und dann beim Kühler in der Wahl beschränkt zu sein, weil Dein altes Gehäuse vlt für maximal zB 160mm Höhe geeignet ist. 






> Wie gesagt, der Ram geht ja beim alten Board rein, mit 1mm Lücke zwischen dem Lüfter, nur nachträglich bekommt man den 4ten nicht rein, ohne paar Sachen auszubauen.


 Häh? ^^  Wie soll das denn bitte gehen, dass der Kühler sogar den vierten Slot blockiert? ^^   so was hab ich echt noch nie gehört...  oder hattest du den ersten Slot freigelassen?  ^^



"_Wird immer mehr und mehr bis der  Speicherfehler kommt und Windows die Auslastung bei 100% anzeigt"_ also, wenn ein FEHLER kommt, dann ist das aber echt nicht normal. Vlt hast du da nen Defekt, oder es war ein Bug? Normalerweise wird beim RAM auch so schnell Platz gemacht, dass du das gar nicht merkst - mehr als 8GB wirklich BENÖTIGEN wird Xcom2 plus Windows mit 2-3 typischen Anwendungen nebenbei aber sicher nicht - wenn du wiederum viel Kram nebenbei an hast, kann es schon mal enger werden. Aber ein "Fehler" wäre auch dann nicht normal.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (5. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und selbst wenn du einen Kühler hast, der die Slots überlagert: der wird ja allerhöchstens die zwei ersten RAM-Slots verdecken - dann tust du halt dort die ersten zwei Riegel rein, und wenn du aufrüstest, kannst du die freiliegenden beiden Slots nutzen - ist also dann auch kein Problem.


Sollte man nicht beim Dualchannel jeden 2ten nehmen? War früher jedenfalls so :/




Herbboy schrieb:


> ich sag ja nur, dass ich EHER Gehäuse und "nur" 16GB nehmen  würde als 32GB und dann beim Kühler in der Wahl beschränkt zu sein, weil  Dein altes Gehäuse vlt für maximal zB 160mm Höhe geeignet ist.


Naja, gibts schlimmeres, neues Gehäuse gibts beim nächsten mal...da werden die Grafikkarten vermutlich eh noch länger sein und so manch neue neue Platz darin finden.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? ^^  Wie soll das denn bitte gehen, dass der Kühler sogar den  vierten Slot blockiert? ^^   so was hab ich echt noch nie gehört...   oder hattest du den ersten Slot freigelassen?  ^^


Mit 4ten meinte ich den am CPU. Beim alten Board hieß es für Dualchannel solle man in A1 und B1 den Speicher setzen. (_Aufbau: A1 A2 B1 B2 <- CPU_)




Herbboy schrieb:


> "_Wird immer mehr und mehr bis der  Speicherfehler kommt und Windows die Auslastung bei 100% anzeigt"_  also, wenn ein FEHLER kommt, dann ist das aber echt nicht normal. Vlt  hast du da nen Defekt, oder es war ein Bug? Normalerweise wird beim RAM  auch so schnell Platz gemacht, dass du das gar nicht merkst - mehr als  8GB wirklich BENÖTIGEN wird Xcom2 plus Windows mit 2-3 typischen  Anwendungen nebenbei aber sicher nicht - wenn du wiederum viel Kram  nebenbei an hast, kann es schon mal enger werden. Aber ein "Fehler" wäre  auch dann nicht normal.


 Da sonst alles läuft und der Ram ordentlich erkannt wird, wirds kein Speicherfehler sein. Wenn man zwischendurch mal raus tabte konnte man ja zusehen wie es immer mehr wurde nach jedem Level. Nach dem nachrüsten hat er aber nicht die 16gb voll gemacht. Nach dem Start waren glaube ~1,5GB in Gebrauch, sprich 6,5GB fürs Spiel. 
Naja wie auch immer, ich konnte damit leben, muss man halt ne kurze Pause machen beim zocken ^^



Jetzt muss ich mir eigentlich nur noch überlegen ob ich bei WIn7 bleibe oder aufs doofe Win10 gehe :/


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht beim Dualchannel jeden 2ten nehmen? War früher jedenfalls so :/


 Das hängt vom Board ab. Aber normalerweise kann man immer den ersten nutzen, und ob dann 1+2 oder 1+3, das ist je nach Board verschieden.




> Mit 4ten meinte ich den am CPU. Beim alten Board hieß es für Dualchannel solle man in A1 und B1 den Speicher setzen. (_Aufbau: A1 A2 B1 B2 <- CPU_)


 Das ist IMHO eher ungewöhnlich, vor allem - selbst wenn die Reihenfolge der Slots so aussieht - kann man dann trotzdem A1 + B1 oder auch A2 + B2 nehmen. Nur halt nicht A1+A2 oder B1+B2  




> Jetzt muss ich mir eigentlich nur noch überlegen ob ich bei WIn7 bleibe oder aufs doofe Win10 gehe :/


 Inzwischen bekommst du es ja nicht mehr kostenlos, und insofern brauchst du nicht wechseln. Es gibt keinen Grund, unbedingt Win7 zu nehmen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich gebe hier nochmal zum Abschluss kurz mein Feedback ab:

habe nun letztlich den "_*Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT*_" genommen, und man kann alle 4 Slots nutzen, sofern die RAM-Riegel nicht zu breit sind, höhe ist egal. Weiß garnicht ob es überhaupt breitere Riegel gibt.
Hie rnoch nen Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Ich gebe hier nochmal zum Abschluss kurz mein Feedback ab:
> 
> habe nun letztlich den "_*Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT*_" genommen, und man kann alle 4 Slots nutzen, sofern die RAM-Riegel nicht zu breit sind, höhe ist egal. Weiß garnicht ob es überhaupt breitere Riegel gibt.
> Hie rnoch nen Foto:
> ...



cool   richtig "breite" Riegel kenn ich nicht. Der Kühlkörper kann zwar den Riegel dicker machen als einen Riegel ohne Kühler, aber nicht SO dick, dass es breiter als der Slot wird.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (24. Oktober 2020)

So, da bin ich wieder xD

Da ich gerne Aufbauspiele spiele und der aktuelle CPU dafür leider auf Dauer nicht langt denke ich über was neues nach und leider geht auf meinem aktuell Board nicht wirklich was besseres rauf.
Nun habe ich ja den Kühler "Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT" der immernoch wunderbar läuft.  (aktuell Sockel 1151)

Ich habe über einen 10700K als CPU nachgedacht, wo der Sockel 1200 benutzt wird...nach diversen suchen steht bei manchen Seiten das der Kühler auch auf Sockel 1200 geht, bei manchen ist es nicht aufgeführt. Beim Hersteller selbst steht der Sockel 1200 auch nicht aufgeführt. Angeblich sollen aber die beiden Sockel so ziemlich gleich sein. 

Oder ist der Kühler sowieso nicht von der Leistung her für den 10700k geeignet?


noch kurz ne 2te Frage hinterher:
mein CPU-Kühler bläst im Prinzip schon hinten raus, aktuell habe ich da auch keinen weiteren Gehäuselüfter dran...wäre aber möglich. Macht das einen spürbaren Unterschied?
Sprich Gehäuselüfter, 5mm Luft, dann CPU-Kühler, dann CPU-Lüfter... oder wird das zu laut?

so wie hier (nicht mein PC, aber gleiche Prinzip): https://s12.directupload.net/images/201024/lhvkmzt6.jpg


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> noch kurz ne 2te Frage hinterher:
> mein CPU-Kühler bläst im Prinzip schon hinten raus, aktuell habe ich da auch keinen weiteren Gehäuselüfter dran...wäre aber möglich. Macht das einen spürbaren Unterschied?
> Sprich Gehäuselüfter, 5mm Luft, dann CPU-Kühler, dann CPU-Lüfter... oder wird das zu laut?
> 
> so wie hier (nicht mein PC, aber gleiche Prinzip): https://s12.directupload.net/images/201024/lhvkmzt6.jpg


Also ich selbst habe den Scythe Mugen 5 Kühler/Lüfter in der PCGH Edition und der hat ja auch schon 2 Lüfter. Probleme gibt es da keine selbst da der hintere Gehäuselüfter dem schon guten Tag sagt. Und zu laut, das kommt eben auf deine eigentlichen Lüfter an was du da dran hast. Bei mir habe ich als Gehäuselüfter alles bequiet Silent 2/3 Lüfter insgesamt 5 Stück, die sind kaum hörbar. Und da ich beim Spielen eh immer Köpfhörer aufhabe höre ich die erst gar nicht.
Ob das jetzt viel bringt an Kühlleistung wenn du hinten noch einen mehr hast, also besserer Airflow kann man so nicht wirklich sagen, das ist bei jedem Gehäuse individuell. Meine Gehäuse Innentemperatur ist aber wie ein Kühlschrank.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2020)

Also, ein weiterer Lüfter schadet nicht. Du kannst ja einen mit maximal 800 U/Min nehmen. Ich würde vielleicht aber dann, wenn es vom RAM her geht, den CPU-Lüfter vor den Kühler platzieren, so dass er die Luft durch die Rippen durch nach hinten bläst. Wäre aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn zwei Lüfter nur ein paar mm auseinander sind. 

Passen wird es, der 1200 hat die gleichen Maße wie die 11xx-Sockel.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (27. Oktober 2020)

Der Lüfter ist an sich ist ja beim Arbeitsspeicher und bläst durch den Kühlkörper und dann durch die Löcher nach aussen. Deswegen fragte ich mich, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, da noch hinten den Gehäuselüfter zu nutzen.

Wie lange hält denn Wärmeleitpaste die nicht benutzt wurde?
Ich habe hier noch diverse rumliegen, aber keine Ahnung ob man die noch nutzen sollte? Weiß garnicht ob sowas immer beim CPU ohne Kühler bei ist, eher nicht oder? War bestimmt alles bei den Kühlern drin.
Gibts da große Unterschiede von der Qualität her?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst eine Mini-Tube MX4 oder MX5 dazubestellen, aber press einfach mal testweise nen Tropfen aus einer alten Tube. Wenn die gut verschlossen war, sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Und ein Gehäuselüfter hinten bringt die Luft halt auch wirklich raus - ohne so einen Lüfter "prallt" ein Teil der Luft einfach ab, da geht ja nicht alles durch die kleinen Löcher im Gehäuse raus. Der Zusatzlüfter sorgt für deutlich mehr Luft, die rausgeführt wird, und er stabilisiert auch den Luftstrom, der ja ansonsten auch durch die Grafikkarte usw. etwas nach oben gedrückt wird (da steigt ja auch Wärme nach oben)


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. November 2020)

Ich hatte mir nen 10700k geholt und der CPU ist von den Maßen anders als der 6700k, somit passte der "LGA1151 Spacer" aus Plaste nicht direkt.
Jetzt hab ich den abgefeilt und trotzdem verwendet Oo
Ist jetzt die Frage ob es klug ist, ohne Spacer wirds ja auch nicht besser sein.

Thermalright hat leider nach 1 Woche noch nicht auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, schlechter Support von denen. Von denen kaufe ich nix mehr 

Hab auch mal direkt nen CPU Bench mit CPU-Z gemacht, und der kam dabei auf satte 98°C :/
Hat zufällig auch wer nen 10700k mit anderem Kühler und mal nen Bench gemacht?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir nen 10700k geholt und der CPU ist von den Maßen anders als der 6700k, somit passte der "LGA1151 Spacer" aus Plaste nicht direkt.
> Jetzt hab ich den abgefeilt und trotzdem verwendet Oo
> Ist jetzt die Frage ob es klug ist, ohne Spacer wirds ja auch nicht besser sein.
> 
> ...



Kauf nen neuen Lüfter, das bringt nichts. Da stimmt irgendwas nicht, der Kühler müsste so oder so passen, die Sockel sind an sich identisch.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. November 2020)

Der Kühler an sich passt ja, nur diese Plasteschutzteil für den CPU passte nicht ganz. Das soll ja nur den CPU schützen, ansich passt der Rest ja. 
Aber mal sehen ob demnächst was brauchbares im Sale ist. Von der angeblichen Kühlleistung ist ja meiner eigentlich schon bei 280 Watt, da hab ich glaube nix besseresan Luftkühlern gesehen was noch rein passt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Der Kühler an sich passt ja, nur diese Plasteschutzteil für den CPU passte nicht ganz. Das soll ja nur den CPU schützen, ansich passt der Rest ja.
> Aber mal sehen ob demnächst was brauchbares im Sale ist. Von der angeblichen Kühlleistung ist ja meiner eigentlich schon bei 280 Watt, da hab ich glaube nix besseresan Luftkühlern gesehen was noch rein passt.



Hast du denn noch den Scythe oder schon den be quiet?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (4. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du denn noch den Scythe oder schon den be quiet?


weder noch, ich habe den "Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT" drauf.


----------



## mrvice (4. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da mein System nun 6 Jahre alt ist möchte ich mal wieder paar Teile tauschen, habe aber gelesen, dass es im Bezug auf die CPU-Kühler ein wenig eng bei den Ram-Slots werden kann.



Grundsätzlich blockieren reguläre Cpu kühler ram slot´s nicht. (sie überdecken sie lediglich)
Es gibt nur ein paar Kühler Designs die sogenannte "low profile" Ram´s  (oft mit LPX abekürtzt) benötigen diese Ramriegel sind etwas weniger hoch als andere, und sollte das der fall sein steht das beim kühler auf der herstellerhomepage dabei.
In Ganz seltenen fällen kann es vor kommen das der lüfter am kühler einfach ein stück nach oben geschoben wird um genug platz für die ram riegel zu haben ( sollte das der fall sein gibt das der hersteller des kühlers ebenfalls auf der herstellerhomepage an)

Also mit dem wissen jetzt brauchst du dir auch keine sorgen zu machen nur genau schaun und nachlesen und dann geht das.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> weder noch, ich habe den "Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT" drauf.



Hast du mal ganz genau geschaut, ob du es exakt wie für die Sockel 115x gemacht hast und die richtigen Teile hast: http://thermalright.com/backup/installation+2066/Le Grand Macho RT/Le Grand Macho RT.pdf  ?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (5. November 2020)

Ja hab es genauso gemacht, brauchte es im Prinzip ja auch nur vom alten Board abschrauben und aufs neue rauf. Ändert aber halt nix daran, dass scheinbar die Maße vom CPU der 10ten Generation etwas größer sind als die der 6ten Generation. In manchen Spielen komme ich auf 80°C mit den CPU-Temps... morgen müsste der neue Lüfter kommen, mal sehen ob sich dann was ändert.
Mein alter CPU hats nur auf 65°C gebracht mit dem Lüfter und gleichen Einstellungen in den Spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Ja hab es genauso gemacht, brauchte es im Prinzip ja auch nur vom alten Board abschrauben und aufs neue rauf. Ändert aber halt nix daran, dass scheinbar die Maße vom CPU der 10ten Generation etwas größer sind als die der 6ten Generation. In manchen Spielen komme ich auf 80°C mit den CPU-Temps... morgen müsste der neue Lüfter kommen, mal sehen ob sich dann was ändert.
> Mein alter CPU hats nur auf 65°C gebracht mit dem Lüfter und gleichen Einstellungen in den Spielen.


also, dieses Teil, was auf die CPU kommt, ist halt unüblich - die Fläche der 1200er-CPUs könnte ein bisschen größer sein als beim alten Sockel, aber die Maße für Kühler und Montagematerial rein prinzipiell sind identisch. Wenn natürlich die CPU exakt "eingebunkert" werden soll, kann es schiefgehen. 

Wofür genau ist der Rahmen denn da? Der kann ja unmöglich höher als die CPU-Fläche liegen, denn die Kühlfläche des Kühlers muss ja Kontakt zur CPU-Fläche haben...? Der Kühler ist ja ein wahres Monster - ist der vlt einfach nur zu schwer?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (5. November 2020)

Das Teil soll wohl nur stützen und vor Schäden schützen. Es hat die gleiche Höhe wie die 2 ausbuchtungen beim cpu wo er quasi festgehalten wird. Entsprechend schwerer geht die Halterung zu, aber funktionierte ja bisher ohne probleme. 

Im Prinzip wird der druck vom kühler vermutlich nicht zu 100% auf dem CPU lasten sondern auch auf dem plaste Teil. Denke ich so, sonst macht es ja kein Sinn.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (6. November 2020)

So der neue Kühler "Be quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro" kam heute und ist von der Größe her eigentlich ziemlich gleich, hat aber 2 Lüfter. Nachdem ich den alten Kühlkörper entfernt habe, war mir klar wieso der CPU so heiß wurde...er war nicht wirklich auf dem CPU drauf. Scheinbar sind die Maße zum alten CPU minimal anders, sodass der "Spacer" vermutlich etwas zu dick ist und der Kühlkörper nicht mehr auf den CPU drückten kann. Jedenfalls kann ich mir das nur so erklären.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem aktuellen Kühler unter gleichen Bedingungen und dem selben Spiel kommt er nur auf 60°C statt 80°C von vorher.



Also der Sockel 1151 mag ja ziemlich gleich zu 1200 sein, aber die CPU sind es nicht und das kann bei manchen alten Kühlern wohl doch Probleme machen. Je nachdem wie der Aufbau vom Kühler ist. Und ohne Spacer wollte ich es dann lieber nicht riskieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> So der neue Kühler "Be quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro" kam heute und ist von der Größe her eigentlich ziemlich gleich, hat aber 2 Lüfter. Nachdem ich den alten Kühlkörper entfernt habe, war mir klar wieso der CPU so heiß wurde...er war nicht wirklich auf dem CPU drauf. Scheinbar sind die Maße zum alten CPU minimal anders, sodass der "Spacer" vermutlich etwas zu dick ist und der Kühlkörper nicht mehr auf den CPU drückten kann. Jedenfalls kann ich mir das nur so erklären.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Spacer war halt das Problem, der ist halt exnorm ungewöhnlich, so was gibt es bei Kühlern sonst so gut wie nie. Die Kompatibilität zwischen den Sockeln bezieht sich halt nur auf die Bohrlochabstände, Sockelhöhe und darauf, dass die CPU-Fläche auf keinen Fall zu groß für die Kühlerfläche ist.


----------



## Batze (6. November 2020)

Dann mal GZ zu deinem neuem Top Kühler/Lüfter. Ist wirklich ein feines Teil, oder sagen wir es mal so, rein als Luftkühler im Moment wohl das beste was man bekommen kann. Darüber geht nur noch eine WaKü und selbst da kommen viele nicht an diesen Top Kühler/Lüfter ran.
Und 60° bei einer Intel CPU ist ein sehr guter Wert. 
Lass mal bitte das aktuelle Cinebench R20 mehrmals durchlaufen. Das ist, falls du es nicht weißt ein Programm (Freeware) was die CPU Extrem fordert, also ein CPU Benchmark wenn man so will und teile uns dann mal die Temps bitte mit. 
Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (6. November 2020)

78°C - 79°C, ist am Ende immer zwischen den beiden hin und her
habs 5 mal laufen lassen, immer die selbe Temp, Punkte 4916

aktuell keine Gehäuselüfter dran, kommen später vermutlich noch, je nachdem


----------



## Batze (6. November 2020)

Ui, also das ist dann aber schon ganz schön viel.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht was bei der CPU Normal ist in Cinebench. Habe ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut.
Bei mir, AMD 5 2600X komme ich auf höchstens 50°. Ich habe aber auch denke ich mal einen optimalen Airflow im Gehäuse auch (5 beQuiet Lüfter werkeln da).
4893 Punkte sind aber Top.  Habe ich bei der Hammer CPU auch nicht anders erwartet.


----------

